

AVX2 optimizations in x264 followup: overall results - DarkShikari
http://mailman.videolan.org/pipermail/x264-devel/2013-May/010049.html

======
DarkShikari
Original thread: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5598010>

Relatedly, it'd be cool if one of the AMD people involved in the OpenCL work
(which was committed at the same time) could do a writeup of those
optimizations.

